# Teaser Picture



## pohchunyee (Aug 14, 2009)

This is to quench the thirst of those out there looking for Idolomantis diabolica. L6 male showing threat pose!! I will keep update on the status...












*(Once again....please DO NOT message me asking/pleading to sell my Idolomantis diabolica. I will DEFINATELY BLOCK you!!)*


----------



## wero626 (Aug 14, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> This is to quench the thirst of those out there looking for Idolomantis diabolica. L6 male showing threat pose!! I will keep update on the status...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang what a awsome looking pictures took took those look really neat.. ^_^


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 14, 2009)

How many have you got left? And how long did it take for you to get them to L6?


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice. B)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]thats one crazy looking dude  [/SIZE]


----------



## Eldur (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW, that is amazing! Great pics!! Those are awesome, wow.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 15, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> How many have you got left? And how long did it take for you to get them to L6?


I started with 38...sadly I am down with 21. Most of them mismolt or fell while molting (very few caniballism). All of them hatch on June 9, 2009 and it took me about 2 months to get to L6. I am assuming by September I should have adults! I put them in community tank and have excess flies in it so that they will not go hungry. Also, there is a 100watt bulb place 6 inch above to keep the temperature in the day at 28 - 35'C.











Hope this help... I know you have hundreds of them!!!


----------



## a1_collection (Aug 15, 2009)

Amazing picture. Just wonderful.


----------



## Christian (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks better than what I'm used to see. Particularly funny are those enclosures where the light comes from the bottom... or the side... very natural!  And then people complain they were not successful!

21 should be the right amount to start a culture. I use the same cage type in larger (60x60x90) as an outdoor enclosure in summer. You will need a larger enclosure anyway when they grow larger.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 15, 2009)

From 38 to 21? Whoa! That's a lot of casualties, and that happened in less than two months?


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

What is in the bottom of the cage? I would think the lamp is causing the humidity to go down too far causing molting problems. Do they really require that kind of heat? I need to get these to see why it seems so hard to raise them.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 15, 2009)

Christian said:


> I use the same cage type in larger (60x60x90) as an outdoor enclosure in summer. You will need a larger enclosure anyway when they grow larger.


Thanks for the tips. I split them up at L5. I have to split them up again by gender when they are at subadult to bigger enclosure anyway.



Kruszakus said:


> From 38 to 21? Whoa! That's a lot of casualties, and that happened in less than two months?


I think 12 - 13 of them died from L1 - L2. Then they do well.... once in a while one will fall while molting or caniballized.



Rick said:


> What is in the bottom of the cage? I would think the lamp is causing the humidity to go down too far causing molting problems. Do they really require that kind of heat? I need to get these to see why it seems so hard to raise them.


I read Yen's log and he kept them at high temperature in the day and cool at night. The bottom of the cage is a dampened paper towel. Then the bigger deli cup is placed in with shaved aspen + water. The two smaller cup 1 for flies pupae and the other is food for the flies. The humidity is always high. I also spray them 2X a day.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 16, 2009)

now i know where those people who design star wars got their inspiration from lol


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 16, 2009)

Darth mantis said:


> now i know where those people who design star wars got their inspiration from lol


Since you are form S'pore....you might grow up with the series Kamen Rider (Masked Rider).... They get inspiration from insect...especially mantis, grasshopper and beetle....


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh yeah.... i see lots of masked rider shows. It gets boring if you watch it too often. I haevn't seen a mantis-inspired character yet.....


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 27, 2009)

More picture taken today (after reading the comment made by Becky on DonL. - I am not bogus!!!).... L7 Male and L7 Female

*L7 Male*











*L7 Female*






*L7 Male and Female Together*


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2009)

Yo nice babies!


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice. My gongylus and empusa are not very far behind, they will be L6 in a few days. B)


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 27, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yo nice babies!


Thanks Rebecca... Definately will keep you updated once I have adults and ooths.



ABbuggin said:


> Very nice. My gongylus and empusa are not very far behind, they will be L6 in a few days. B)


Keep me updated .... I am interested!


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice! Mine are about to molt to L7 as well.

Did you have any deaths lately, or do you still have 21 nymphs left?


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 27, 2009)

Still 21! Fingers cross everyone will live!!


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a nice number.

I have about 120 at the moment, but only some of it is mine.

By the way - the male looks to be sub-adult, doesn't it?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 27, 2009)

Lookin good! They are beautiful!


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 27, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> That's a nice number.I have about 120 at the moment, but only some of it is mine.
> 
> By the way - the male looks to be sub-adult, doesn't it?


Nice number? 21? This is not black jack... I prefer 120....LOL

Yeah..........i think the male is subadult... the wing bud is huge and the feathery antenna is prominent. The female is presubadult.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, I still stand by my inspired guess that this species undergoes 8 molts with females and 7 molts with males, yet someone had assured me that they undergo 9 and 8 molts.

You would reckon 120? Dude, you don't wanna know the amounts of maggots I have procure for them, or the stench of fly hatcheries


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 27, 2009)

man oh man! that is amazing!!! great photos!


----------



## Christian (Aug 28, 2009)

:blink: Damn, you're right... counting helps...  It's 7 and 8 molts, respectively... However, if you also count the molt from prelarva zu first instar, it's 8 and 9.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 28, 2009)

Christian said:


> :blink: Damn, you're right... counting helps...  It's 7 and 8 molts, respectively... However, if you also count the molt from prelarva zu first instar, it's 8 and 9.


A-ha! I got you Christian, I was right! The tables have turned, eh?


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it is safe to say male Idolomantis turn adult at L8 and female at L9. Male need to molt 7x to get to adult hood while female need to molt 8x.


----------

